# Netztei fiept.



## SnugglezNRW (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich eines Corsair Netzteils das ich mir zugelegt habe. (ax 760i)
Das Teil ist je nach Auslastung des System unterschiedlich nervtötend laut. Es gibt ein Fiepen von sich, das mich noch richtig wahnsinnig macht.
Das Fiepen tritt auch schon unter geringster Leistungsaufnahme auf. Das Abspielen eines Youtube Clips reicht dazu schon aus.
Bei grafisch anspruchsvollen Spielen ist es kaum auszuhalten.

Ich habe bereits versucht die Grafikkarte (GTX680 Asus), sowie meine Restlichen Komponenten (2x Samsung SSD, 1x WD HDD, 3x Corsair Fans) bereits an die anderen freien Anschlüsse des NT geklemmt. Aber es gab keine Besserung.

Der Händler (Ebay) bei dem ich das Teil gekauft habe sieht keinen Anlass zur Reklamation. Er begründet dies mit dem Argument das das Gerät ja im Rahmen seiner Spezifikationen einwandfrei Funktioniert.
Dabei gebe ich ihm ja auch recht. Das NT ist auch technisch Funktional. Es geht halt nur um dieses blöde Fiepen.

Wie sieht das Corsair?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten?

Danke im Vorraus
mfg

Snugglez


----------



## IqpI (12. Januar 2014)

Wenn der Händler einen Onlineshop hat, und Garantie bietet, mach von deinem 2 wöchigen fernabsatzrecht Gebrauch.

Edit: falls dir das unbekannt ist:
Du hast bei Internet Käufen (sofern nicht privat) das recht innerhalb 2 Wochen die ware zurück zu schicken, ohne Grund sofern keine Siegel (wie es z.. Bei vielen spielen ist) gebrochen wurden. Wenn du dem Händler innerhalb der zwei Wochen bescheid gibst, hast du sogar ab erhält der ware 30 Tage Zeit die ware zu verschicken (absendedatum gilt). Der Händler ist VERPFLICHTET den Gegenstand zurück zu nehmen und dir dein Geld auszuzahlen,sofern du nicht an Schäden schuld bist. Am besten machst du vor dem verschicken Bilder vom gerät mit dem Datum einer zeitung, falls die post das gute Stück rumwirft


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Januar 2014)

Wieso kaufst du kein Bequiet E9 ? damit fährst du garantiert besser


----------



## IqpI (12. Januar 2014)

Oder falls dor das e9 zu teuer ist, ein lc-power lc9550


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Januar 2014)

LC-Power ...


----------



## IqpI (12. Januar 2014)

Das neue ist gut, schau mal im Netzteil Bereich Stefan Paynes review. Ich würde es nicht empfehlen, wäre es anders.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Januar 2014)

> LC-Power ...



so wie ich die reviews lese hat es alle schutzschaltungen und ist ein Multirail Design ^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Januar 2014)

Ja wenn ich den Namen höre klingeln bei mir alle Alarmglocken ... Der sehr schlechte ruf...
Würde ich mir dennoch nicht anschaffen wollen


----------



## IqpI (12. Januar 2014)

Das ding ist gut. Ich hab mich auch über winden müssen, aber Stefan hat Ahnung


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Januar 2014)

Sorry für OT, aber hast ein Link zu seinem Review? vllt hilft es ja auch den TE bei seiner entscheidung, dann währe es nicht so ganz OT...


----------



## IqpI (12. Januar 2014)

Bin am Handy in der APP...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Januar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/307080-lc-9550-review-500w-gold.html 

da ist es...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Januar 2014)

Da hier kein Corsair Typ mir Auskunft geben kann versuch ich es jetzt einfach auf doof glück mit einer RMA.
2 Wochen Frist ist leider schon rum. Hatte das NT erst später in Betrieb nehmen können da ich mit einem Casemod beschäftigt war/immer noch bin.

Kein Plan was alle immer mit ihren Bequiet NTs haben. Hatte 2 Stück gehabt und beide hatten zicken gemacht, eins ist sogar komplett in Rauch aufgegangen. Ich kauf seit dem nur noch welche von Corsair aus der AX Serie (das ist jetzt mindestens das 4te NT) und die haben alle nie Probleme bereitet. Auch das vorliegende ist technisch einwandfrei, nervt aber nur wegen dem Fiepen.

Und ich bleibe meinen Marken treu. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich gerne bereit bin etwas mehr auszugeben, Hauptsache es steht Asus(Board+Grakas),Lian Li(Case), Corsair(NT+Speicher), Intel(CPU), Samsung(SSDs) oder Logitech(Keyboard+Mouse) drauf. Damit bin ich seit Jahren immer gut gefahren. Wenn ich mir anschaue was für n Rotz oft im Bekanntenkreis gekauft wird, und wie oft ich dort den Schraubendreher schwingen durfte, gibt mir mein Bauchgefühl einfach auch nur Recht.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Januar 2014)

Hi SnugglezNRW,

entschuldige bitte wenn ich, der Corsair-Typ, es nicht ganz so schnell geschafft hat.

Das Spulenfiepen kann bei allen Netzteilen und Netzteilherstellern vorkommen. Davon ist keiner verschont. Auch kein Be Quiet und kein LC-Power. Wir tauschen dir das NT natürlich um und dann sollte sich das auch erledigt haben. Hast du die Ticketnummer mal für mich? Ich schau dann auf den Vorgang drauf.

Sorry nochmals für die späte Antwort. Wir haben momentan alle Hände voll zu tun und sind nicht ganz so fix wie wir es uns wünschen würden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Januar 2014)

Ach da ist ja doch jemand da 

Danke für die Antwort, bin grade mobil unterwegs und hab die Unterlagen nicht parat. Aber wenn ich jetzt hier lese das das umgetauscht wird bin ich natürlich schonmal sehr beruhigt 
Es eilt bei mir auch nicht, habe noch einige Ersatzgeräte hier liegen da ich fast täglich irgendwelche Systeme zusammenschraube.

Gruß 
Snugglez


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2014)

Kein Thema, Snugglez. Garantie hast ja noch ein paar Jährchen. Melde dich sobald es bei dir passt und wir leiten den Umtausch in die Wege!


----------

